# Rogers iPad 3G Data Plans Released



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

The Apple Store shows the Rogers Data Plan rates for the iPad.

250MB - $15
5GB - $35
Add iPad to existing Rogers Data Plan - $20

So what do you think? Are you pre-ordering the 3G version now?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Given that many of us already have 6GB for $30, that seems like a lot of GB's going unused. Still, better than a kick in the teeth, I suppose.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm really hoping - as are many others - that the $20 is a one time fee and not monthly. It really doesn't make it clear.
If it's a one time fee then tying my iPhone and iPad data together with my 6GB plan would be great.
I'm sure we'll hear more from Rogers later today.


----------



## dhalver_xeno (Oct 11, 2007)

I notice that Roger$ is charging 20 cents for the micro-sim when you order the iPad 3G. You'd figure for the rate that they are charging for data they could eat that 20 cents as a one time startup cost.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes. The $20 to add to an existing plan doesn't say if it is a monthly cost or not. I'm hoping not and have gone ahead and ordered a 64 gig WIfi+3G. For some reason the SIM card is an extra 20 cents. Maybe they have to show some value. 

My corporate discount did not get applied to the iPad. I just checked online and this is the same in the US. Darn. That would have been good for at least $50 off.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

What I'd like to know is can I add this with Fido as well? I'm with them, but, come on. It's the same basic thing, I have the 6GB/$30 plan.

Also is this on contract, not on contract...?


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i've got a feeling that the $20 IS monthly....the other 'plans' are, so i'm sure they would specify otherwise. what a joke....$20/month for the priviledge of using data i'm already paying for? sounds like tethering is the way to go....


----------



## avedon (May 25, 2007)

Atroz said:


> My corporate discount did not get applied to the iPad. I just checked online and this is the same in the US. Darn. That would have been good for at least $50 off.




Same here, my discount does not appear.


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

I like how Apple gives you more information about Rogers data plans than Rogers. Any time Rogers would like to take their paying customers seriously would be just great.

There is also nothing saying if this is monthly with or without a contract. The $15/250MB is right in line, but the $35/5GB is nowhere near the contracts in the US. My guess ... monthly contract with 2-3 year buy in. Please, prove me wrong.

Rogers holds on to data like it is life-giving oxygen. Maybe it's a good thing; while Rogers service is not stellar, it sure isn't as bad as AT&T.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

20 bucks ON TOP of what I'm paying for my 6GB plan?

Truly, greedy scumbags,, really. Screw that, wifi for me, since I don't plan on carrying it around at all.


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

Found this on the apple.ca/store section when you go to pre-order: 



> 3G Service for iPad
> 
> 3G service requires a micro-SIM and a data plan. You can activate 3G service at any time and choose from a variety of plans with _no commitment._


 (italics mine)

This seems to imply no contract. Still I want to see it from Rogers because my contract will be with them. And it still doesn't explain the cost to add an iPad plan as part of. your existing contract.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 10, 2010)

atFault said:


> I like how Apple gives you more information about Rogers data plans than Rogers. Any time Rogers would like to take their paying customers seriously would be just great.


I know. Obviously Rogers knew what the plans were going to be before today, because they gave it to Apple. Why not let the rest of us know too? 

Even now there's nothing on their website.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

I suspect that there were some last minute negotiation between Rogers and Apple. MACNN has more on this topic:

Canadian iPad plans include Rogers bolt-on 3G plan | Electronista


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is another story where it says Rogers would add a one time fee for multi-device data plan. So that $20 could be a one time charge.

Rogers mulling multi-device data plans to cover iPad | Electronista


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

Bighead said:


> I suspect that there were some last minute negotiation between Rogers and Apple.


@Bighead - Good find.

I'm sure it's the same thing as last time with the iPhone and data plans. Apple has Rogers over a barrel because they have a killer device that Rogers will profit with and Rogers has Apples nuts in a vice because they know that they control part of the experience with access to data. Both have something extremely valuable that the other wants and no one wants to break.

Instead the customers suffer with some kind of crappy compromise between to two tech powerhouses. (Please note, I do not think that Rogers and Apple are equivalents. Rogers has power because there is no alternative and Apple has power because they earned it through innovation.) Rogers does it for money and Apple does it for the experience. Ok, ok, they do it for money too, but only because they honestly believe that that experience has value and there is a cost associated with it too. At least Apple makes good on what you pay for.


----------



## mwickens (Jul 12, 2008)

*$20 add-on a mistake?*

National Post reporter Matt Hartley just tweeted that Apple made a mistake. 

Twitter / Matt Hartley: Just heard from Rogers tha ...


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I suspect sadly the $20 add on may have been a mistake, as there's no mention of it whatsoever on Roger's iPad announcement on their RedBoard website.

Also, can't find the info on Apple's website any more. Looks like no data plan linkup for us.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Why is the data gap so big? I imagine 250mb would be gone in no time, right?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> Why is the data gap so big? I imagine 250mb would be gone in no time, right?


Absolutely. The gap is there so they get more money at the "250MB is not enough", even though the 5GB will be WAY more than most need, at least they get the $ to cover the potential usage.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

It's still up on the apple website. Who know what the official word will be, I bet it will change from now until we have them in our hands. Also, Telus and Bell will definitely be jumping into the mix.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Looks like it will be a jailbreak and mywi for me with my wifi only 64G iPad. Rogers gets enough of my $$ already.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 10, 2010)

> RogersMary says:
> May 10, 2010 at 11:31 am It’s great to see everyone so excited!
> 
> Many of you have asked about the shared data plan listed on the Apple website. This reference was an error and is being removed.


Doesn't sound too good for those hoping to get a shared plan.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Art Vandelay said:


> Doesn't sound too good for those hoping to get a shared plan.


Actually it does sound good. The shared pricing that was originally listed was obnoxious and insulting to captive customers. After hearing the outcry they have probably reconsidered (just like with the proposed charges for tethering). Hopefully that note means that they are listening and that we will actually see a reasonable linked plan price.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm curious to see where this goes. It's still on Apple's Website as of now. If the data sharing goes away, then I'll most likely cancel the 3G iPad. I think it will be hard for them to back out of it now though. Clients will complain to hell, and Bell/Telus will be more than happy to pick up the fallout.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

My hope will be that Bell or Telus offer a plan somewhere in the middle - say $20 for 3GB, non-contract. I think that'd be the sweet spot. Good on Apple for selling the iPad unlocked, I say.

I'll keep my 3G order. For what I do I suspect 15/250 will be good enough. Worse comes to worse I'll up it to 5GB once in a while.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Frankly this is ridiculous.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

The loss of the shared plan angers me as well, but I can certainly see how it makes good business sense to dump it. By all accounts the iPad is a data hog, and while my guess is that most iPhone users don't come anywhere near their data plan limit (at least those with the 6GB for $30), adding an iPad would greatly increase bandwidth usage with relatively little financial return. In other words, it's really not in Rogers' interest to provide a shared plan, or to make data cheap on the iPad, especially since it is an unlocked device. 

That doesn't mean I have to like it, however, especially since I can tether my iPhone to a laptop, but currently can't to an iPad. My likely solution will be to jailbreak and use MiFi or some other solution...which of course means that Rogers actually _loses_ money relative to my current situation.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup, the iPad is a HUGE data hog. Just search American users are saying. 250MB is NOT enough. You'll burn through it so fast. Then you'll have to buy the $35 plan. So like AT&T, Rogers will get customers twice. You'll end up spending $50 one month.


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

To think that the 20$ charge (be it a one time fee, let alone monthly) is reasonable, doesn't make sense to me at all...

Looks like we have been gouged for so long, that we got used to and are willing to accept whatever tactics these greedy Telcos play on us.

I say No More!
Screw that, I will get a Wi-Fi only iPad and Jailbreak the hell out of it, actually I will make it a combo Jailbreak and add my iPhone to the list as well (just for the hell of it)!! 

Greedy bastards, technology is supposed to get cheaper and better, not the opposite...

Here's a message for you Teclo bitches, If I am paying for my Data plan, then it is mine and I have got the right to mess with it anyway I please, whether I share it with my iPad, laptop, or my wireless "cat", it's up to me to decide not you.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

My how the world changes in just a few short hours…


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

thadley said:


> I'll keep my 3G order. For what I do I suspect 15/250 will be good enough. Worse comes to worse I'll up it to 5GB once in a while.


Same here.
I'm just happy we don't have to sign a contract.


----------

